# DI warming up, but not quiet yet...



## The Skiffer (Nov 13, 2010)

Took these keepers around the island right after sunset two weeks ago while working in the Mobile area. Passed over many juveniles, not enough fillet to justify harvesting. Done by 9p, had to work early the next day. Thinking I wouldn't pick up anything, during the last niptide.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Real nice. You've got quite a few good meals there.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good Job*

Skiffer looks like time well spent and to be through by 9:00 thats a good haul.


----------

